# best way to thaw a frozen sander half full of sand



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

3 yrd hyway sande rhalf full sand salt been in the rain uncovered cause tranny had to come out now its back in and the sand is frozen any ideas thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

put it in a heated garage?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Do a search. I KNOW that has been on here. I think someone used windshield washer fluid, but that was only for a tailgate spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mix 4 gallons of water and 20lbs of calcium chloride and slowly dump it over the sand. Start with an area at the rear of the spreader by the dis-charge chute concentrate on the center and thawing the conveyor chain. once you get a hole at the rear and the chain unfrozen you're home free.

If you have too, mix another batch.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

basher;525168 said:


> Mix 4 gallons of water and 20lbs of calcium chloride and slowly dump it over the sand. Start with an area at the rear of the spreader by the dis-charge chute concentrate on the center and thawing the conveyor chain. once you get a hole at the rear and the chain unfrozen you're home free.
> 
> If you have too, mix another batch.


Then put in to a heated garage. Or heck drive down to Longisland, with the temps here that will thaw out in under 6 hours. lol Good luck


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

like a few have said warm it up and depending on how wet it is you may have to unclump some of it with a shovel or something


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

run a propane torch over it at one end and start clumping it out.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

we go to the self serve carwash, put it on soap ( our soap is the only hot water) and start soaking it,...try the spreader, soak it , try the spreader, soak it..ect you might need alot of quarters but it has always worked for us


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

washer fluid or diesel ones alittle cheaper then the other but if not gonna spread it dont waste it till u need it


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Heated Garage 6 to 10 Hours Thats the only cure no matter what anyone else says!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Acmemechanic;525466 said:


> Heated Garage 6 to 10 Hours Thats the only cure no matter what anyone else says!!!!!


That's the best idea. If you need it right away you can take a bar to it and breakit up, but with heat it will spread off.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Heated garage with radiant heaters. Park the truck directly under it. Wait untill the sand salt mixture is warm to the touch and dry. No matter how long you plow for this will happen at least one a season. Had a batch of pure salt freeze up in 2.5 hrs this season after one of those killer artic fronts rolled through after 1" of rain and 99.9% humidity. 

DAFF


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

diesel fuel? in the bed of your truck,sure, ok i am sure the insurance co. will understand.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've had this happen to me on a much smaller scale, of course I was able to break it up with a pick ax, and shovel, but I would probably agree with just putting it in a heated garage overnight or something like that. I could see pouring some water in it with the calcium to break up the essential parts of the spreader. I've never heard of using washer fluid. Maybe just dump a bunch of de-icer in the spreader


----------

